

Delivering a consistent Twitter experience - decklin
https://dev.twitter.com/blog/delivering-consistent-twitter-experience

======
bonaldi
The coming tighter rules on client apps are worrying. The "things that make
twitter twitter" are not geegaws. It's time for someone to blow the dust off
identi.ca

~~~
iand
Yes, this worries me: "in the coming weeks, we will be introducing stricter
guidelines around how the Twitter API is used".

It's the start of them inserting points of control in their system to allow
them to deliver inline advertising that clients apps can't strip out.

------
bryanjclark
A big part of what makes Twitter wonderful is that it's home to the "cool
kids" right now. If Twitter starts restricting third-party clients like
Tweetbot, or making ads harder to avoid, it may generate more money for
Twitter, but it'll scare away some of the great conversation.

I don't know if it's feasible, but I wish that services like Twitter would let
me pay a subscription to not see ads, promoted tweets, and other services that
"enhance" my "brand experience".

------
urbanjunkie
From Sippey's post:

 _You need to be able to see expanded Tweets and other features that make
Twitter more engaging and easier to use. These are the features that bring
people closer to the things they care about. These are the features that make
Twitter Twitter. We're looking forward to working with you to make Twitter
even better._

We really don't need to be able to see these features - it's you who needs us
to see them. These are not features that bring us closer to things we care
about, these are features that enable you to sell us to brands.

